# ADC in Cadillac area?



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

Any ADC guys near Cadillac? My friend has a skunk that took up residence, and he doesn't want to mess with it.

Thanks!


----------



## KPC (Jan 29, 2000)

I told him to use one of these. 

Just be *very* careful putting the collar on.













KPC


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

If you are NW of there up the 115 corridor, there's that guy...um, that Al guy on here that USE TO wiggle, yeah Wiggler.  He's an ADC guy. If he can't help ya, he'll know who can.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I've had very good luck with 160s, no sprays, just a couple drops.

If they're in/around an out building, put a radio in there and play as loud as you can without disturbing the neighbors, all night. They won't like the noise and move on.

Cage trapping can be scary but is effective too.

Also remove the food source if possible, garbage or grubs. Compost piles have grubs in them.


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> I've had very good luck with 160s, no sprays, just a couple drops.
> 
> If they're in/around an out building, put a radio in there and play as loud as you can without disturbing the neighbors, all night. They won't like the noise and move on.
> 
> ...


Thanks Freepop,

I thought about trying the 160 thing, but he's got a new pup & a cat!
Maybe he'll try the radio trick.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Cage trap too 

Always reminds me of the movies where the guys are handling nitro glycerin 

Blanket/sheet over the top, into the back of the truck. Find a secluded spot, release, shoot and get the heck outa there.


----------



## coldskins (Sep 26, 2011)

I have a buddy with skunk traps, lives in manton his name is cliff talbot he will charge to cover gads expenses but I know he's cheaper then an adc guy and a hell of a trapper. He's in the book


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> Cage trap too
> 
> Always reminds me of the movies where the guys are handling nitro glycerin
> 
> Blanket/sheet over the top, into the back of the truck. Find a secluded spot, release, shoot and get the heck outa there.


 
I've done this.........it took six months to get the stink out of the bed liner in my truck.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

coldskins said:


> I have a buddy with skunk traps, lives in manton his name is cliff talbot he will charge to cover gads expenses but I know he's cheaper then an adc guy and a hell of a trapper. He's in the book


 
Thanks.......He may call him. He's trying Freepop's radio trick, and moth balls tonight.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Keep the radio going 24 hrs if possible, they are primarily nocturnal. At minimum, morning is most important as they are headed to sleep.

Best bait that I've tried is Cheetos, in cage traps. It's somewhat selective too.

I might also add that if it's a denning female, more will follow. I took 9 from the local saw mill till they quit coming. This colder weather may discourage movement till it warms again.


----------



## mustang67 (Mar 12, 2007)

target-panic said:


> I've done this.........it took six months to get the stink out of the bed liner in my truck.:lol::lol::lol:


 
Try it in the back of a tahoe.....


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

mustang67 said:


> Try it in the back of a tahoe.....


 
:lol::lol::lol: ...... Not one of your better ideas.

I had an elusive female that had a litter of the little stinkers near my house. Once the young ones started to wander from the den they were all over the neighborhood day or night. One day my terrier cornered one of the little guys on my deck. Well.......The dog grabbed hold of the head end and started to shake it before I could stop the incident. I thought to myself, maybe it's too small to be able to spray...........Boy was I wrong!!!! Didn't get the dog, but it released its load all over the deck & vinyl siding directly under my bedroom windows....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Same exact thing happened to me at my house with the neighbors terrier. The only thing worse than listening to that unmuzzled little yapper 24 /7, was listening to it wail out in shock for a half hour at 4 o'clock in the morning. It seems that the younger the pole cat the stronger the spray. However, that's not something I want to put to a scientific test.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mustang67 (Mar 12, 2007)

I had it in a 5 gallon bucket with lid on it in the tahoe but it still wasnt my best laid plan.


----------



## Bongi11 (Feb 17, 2010)

I had skunk problems also. The thing that worked best for me has been the 22lr. Just tag them thru the guts and they move on leaving just a little oder and never come back.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

mustang67 said:


> I had it in a 5 gallon bucket with lid on it in the tahoe but it still wasnt my best laid plan.


I am curious as to how you accomplished that. I feel that would be quite a feat, without setting off the bomb.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

Seaarkshooter said:


> If you are NW of there up the 115 corridor, there's that guy...um, that Al guy on here that USE TO wiggle, yeah Wiggler.  He's an ADC guy. If he can't help ya, he'll know who can.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


thanks for the plug Dennis... i should get on this site more often.. :lol:


----------

